# Snoway Parking/Turn light Wiring with Snoway Harness on 05 Tacoma



## bavsport318ti (Feb 10, 2010)

Does anyone know which wires (colors) on the parking light and turn signals the Snoway wire harness connect to? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Try looking on snoways website. They have all the owners and install manuals on pdf. If you cant find it there, try getting in touch with Basher on here, he is a really helpful guy and knows his stuff. Best of luck.


----------



## bavsport318ti (Feb 10, 2010)

Well I have the install manual for the Snoway Adapter...Its the wiring on the truckside that I need information on...I've looked online at wiring diagrams online but they are a bit deceiving.


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

I remember the driverside was +(positive) had the black stripe, think the marker was a green/black wire. Easiest and best way is to pull the bulb/connector out and put a meter on the pin to ground, only gonna get voltage on the positive side ( granted the turn signal or markers are on). Good luck, Matt


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

If you can pull the bulb/socket from the fixture you can use the truck as a test light. Just track the wires. If not it's a test light, multi-meter or Tacoma mechanic.


----------

